# Supporting Pupils with Diabetes in Essex Schools ? The Launch of the new Essex Diabet



## Becca (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.o...orting-pupils-with-diabetes-in-essex-schools/

This is the link to the write up about the Essex conference and protocol that we were involved with.  Hopefully, children in Essex (and then nationally) will be able to use the protocol as a framework


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic Becca (I'm following you around )  

I think you and Fiona and Julie are just awesome.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## bev (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Becca,

I have read through it and its really good - thankyou.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2011)

Adrienne said:


> Fantastic Becca (I'm following you around )
> 
> I think you and Fiona and Julie are just awesome.  Thank you for doing this.



Hear hear!


----------

